# My Little Girl is here... Birth Story and Pic



## Jodiash

Hi Girls,

Hope your all ok..My little Evie is here after a long hard labour...I wanted to share the story with you! Ill be on here again soon when I have some more time....

:flower:

Jodi

Quick Birth Story:

3.30am Tues 23rd August I awoke with a need to pee quite badly followed by a pain like period pains...then came the plug yukky! I had an hospital appointment later where he done a sweep and said I was 2cm dilated, you have to get to 10cm before you can give birth. He booked me in for induction Thurs if i hadn't given birth by then....

All day long on the Tues i was getting cramps they were irregular at first so managed to walk dogs with OH and get comfy, had a bit of a show and the cramps started getting worse. By 6pmISH they got bad but I ran a bath and they settled, the moment I got out bang, really sharp in my back very painful, I thought this could be it and was praying after being 10 days overdue! I managed to walk dogs with OH again in evening and I started to feel quite ill...i wasn't scared and felt a calm come over me.

It went on during the eve and we called hospital to explain, she said sounds likes you are in early labour and to get bags packed in car and when the pain becomes 5 mins apart lasting 40 secs to come on down to the suite. Well they got worse in my back and i could hardly walk. At around 10pm ish we got in car, called my sis too and went into hospital where my birth plan went out the window (as usual). I got to go to dolphin suite where i went in the birthing pool...lets put it this way the pain was electrifying, had a lovely midwife whom said let me check to see how far you are... checked me I was 6cm dilated.. we were all in shock I cried, I had done well so far! She said to carry on with the way it was going and we would have a baby in the next few hours, i coped well up until 8cm and had gas and air that was funny..I laughed and talked about cider??? I was having a reallly bad back labour...

She did another examination and broke my waters...I didn't get the urge to push and by this point knew i had had enough, she rushed to see doctor who gave me 2 spinals blocks, i tried pushing for another 2 and half hours....she didn't want to come she had turned transverse...(lying sideways) and it was getting dangerous...then they said we will get you into theatre but only my OH will be allowed in! I was whisked off there where they gave me an epidural and i couldnt feel my legs...they cut me from bum to minnie and inserted a ventouse and tried to suck her out... then forceps i had to try and push and after a few attemps and a lot of blood...9.05AM Wed 24th My little Evie Hope was born:baby:, i cried my eyes out with joy! When my sis saw her she cried too... so did matt (OH)... It was the best moment of our lives[/ATTACH]....

Now we are doing well i am on iron tablets for a month as lost too much blood...but its all worth it...she is brilliant and has a funny cry she cries then grunts....

Good luck girls 

Love Jodi xx
 



Attached Files:







28082011992.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 118


----------



## Natalie21

congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Lizzy78

Wow, glad you are all okay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sandra white

its great to hear that both of you are doing good. congrats hun she is very pretty. cant wait to share my story when the time comes.


----------



## Periwinkle

Congratulations! She's lovely x


----------



## jacks mummy

Wow your baby girl is stunning!! Hope my Evie is just as beautiful!!! Congrats Hun and well done!!! Xx


----------



## Jodiash

Thank you all so much I am on top of the world right now but very tired...good luck to all of you...please keep me updated about the rest of your journeys and thank you for being my support network!! xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congratulations jodi she is stunning!! 

Bet your so proud xx 

Welcome to the world little baby Evie Hope :cloud9:


----------



## new_mum

Congrats on your gorgeous little girl, had to cross my legs when i read the part where they had to cut you ouch! hope everything heals very soon for you x


----------



## Jodiash

Its all worth it...I promise! XXXX


----------



## Bentlee

She is adorable! Good job girl!


----------



## babyhopesxx

She's adorable, congrats :)


----------



## highhopes19

awww congratulations hun :D 


xxx


----------



## Inlozi

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## Kasia

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nyn

Well done and congratulations!!! x


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## Lucluc

Congratulations, your little princess is so beautiful! Wishing you a quick recovery too :).


----------



## prettykitty

awwwww congrats chick - shes lovely!!!xx


----------



## hope4bump

congrats :flower: she is gorgeous


----------



## Sam3starX

congratulations xx


----------



## Shell N Bump

She's beautiful, congratulations :) x


----------



## Whatme

Congratulations shes perfect, sorry to hear about your cut.. Ouch!


----------



## Jodiash

Thank you again...It's just all worth it so much...everyones labour is different and to be honest the start wasn't that bad....so excited to hear your stories xxx


----------



## minime11

Congratulations :)


----------



## KiwiBubba

Congratulations!! =) xx


----------



## Kase83

Congrats babe ! Xxx


----------



## Jollybean

congratulations jodiash! U, me, and Silverwillow all had our babies on the same day after our long waits! So glad ur all well. By the sounds of things, u did brilliantly hun. Evie is beautiful x


----------



## Michelle773

Congratulations xx


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## Jodiash

Jollybean said:


> congratulations jodiash! U, me, and Silverwillow all had our babies on the same day after our long waits! So glad ur all well. By the sounds of things, u did brilliantly hun. Evie is beautiful x

Thank you, your LO is gorgeous! Amazing our babies all born on the same day...must have been something we said, I hope everything is going well for you hun...hope to catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## keeks1987

She's beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## BabyBubbles

Congrats on your little beauty!! x


----------



## veebot

sorry to say it again but she is just stunning! congrats!


----------



## xBabyGoose

awh shes so tiny! thanks for sharing, well done n congrats to you all :)


----------



## Jahzmine

she's gorgeous .. congratulations!!!


----------



## sara k

she is cuteeeeeeeeeeeeee...congratulations


----------



## Kasia

Congrats & wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Fairy Chick

congratulations! she is lovely and fab name too same as my babys name! what weight was she?? xx


----------



## peachypie

Congratulations. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zou

Congratulations she's beautiful!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Awww congratulations, she looks tiny!


----------



## BabyDeacon

AW congrats!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, what a gorgeous girl :D


----------



## Jodiash

BabyBubbles said:


> Congrats on your little beauty!! x




Fairy Chick said:


> congratulations! she is lovely and fab name too same as my babys name! what weight was she?? xx

Thank you hunny! I love the name Evie it's a cute name...she was 10 days late and 7lbs 12oz so a good size! Good luck to you!! xxx


----------



## Sam3starX

aww congratulations xxx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

congrats
shes beautiful
love your pictures


----------



## hawalkden

Congratulations :D x


----------

